# Trouble shooting- new to model trains



## kgliner (Feb 27, 2017)

Hello,

I just purchased a house that has an elevated track (close to ceiling) going around a room with two tracks. The trains are LGB and the controller is a P.H. Model PS6DG. I measured width to determine it is a G scale.

when I turn it on one train goes an inch and i have to push it to go another 1-2" and that's it. The other one has a coal car attachment that makes noise but the locomotive won't move at all.

Any tips on how to troubleshoot? Also, the platform/track is very dusty. Any tips for solution to clean tracks?


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

I don't know anything about G scale, but basic maintenance is about the same. I'd take all the train down and give it a good cleaning and lubricating. Then I'd vacuum the track and run a scotch bright over it (not steel wool) and then rub it down with a cotton cloth and rubbing alcohol.

Might also be a good idea to get some test track so you can test your train on a work bench environment before you put it back in place.

ADDED: Might want to post general maintenance questions if the Beginner Q and A forum so you get more eyeballs on it.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Much agree with Tom.

Any train sitting idle for a long time is going to
need TLC. Clean the loco wheels good. The loco
gets it's power through them

Then as Tom suggested the tracks are going to need
a good deal of work. The G tracks I've seen are
often brass. Brass corrodes and that blocks
current from the loco wheels. 

The loco is probably fine, it just needs good clean
power to run.

Don


----------

